# small deli cups



## indy (Jul 14, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get smaller cups for FF cultures? 8 or 16 oz would be ideal.


----------



## wuwu (Jul 14, 2006)

people usually use the 32 oz. ones. you can get them for real cheap at:

http://joshsfrogs.com/catalog/product_info...889d26e882de536


----------



## indy (Jul 14, 2006)

Ya, same place I get mine. I'm looking for some to do smaller cultures. I can find 8 oz'ers, but only the low/flat kind.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 14, 2006)

try www.edsflymeat.com


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 14, 2006)

I have tried joshfrog's products (from wuwu's link), which is very inexpensive, but the media molded easily. However is a good place to get supply like insect containers.


----------

